# '89 240sx Overheat



## [email protected] (May 24, 2008)

Bought a used 240 about a month ago, and its been one problem after the next.
It was over heating about a week ago, so i was told it was the fan clutch, so i replaced it, last sunday, it worked fine but now the overheating is back. It looks like the previous owner replaced both the water pump and the thermo. but its still doing this. Ive noticed that the fan (not the one behind the radiator, the one on the bottom left) isnt coming on, could this be causing it?

p.s. ive also run a compression test on my cylinders and they are fine, and i also have pressure in the coolant line


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

try bleeding the coolant system. there should be a bolt to release air on the water neck going to the block.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The smaller electric fan should come on when the coolant system reaches full operating temperature. It also comes on when the A/C is operating.

If it's not coming on at all, then the fan motor could be bad or the electrical harness connector may have a problem.


----------

